# Probleme mit "Cambria Math" in OpenOffice (mit Formeleditor)



## ZodiacXP (30. Mai 2009)

Die Schrift Cambria Math lässt sich im Formeleditor verwenden und wird in der Vorschau (erstes Bild) teilweise richtig angezeigt. Die Formel selbst, hat jedoch irgendwelche Zeichen dort stehen, die nicht in der Schrift vertreten sind (zweites Bild).

Woher kommt das?


----------

